# New KindleFan On the Way



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought people would notice my new siggie but guess not, so I'll share here. I'm pregnant! This is our first baby and we're very excited! I'm 39 and hubby is 42 and we thought our chance to be parents had passed! It's a miracle!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I know a lot of couples who've been trying to get pregnant. That really is a miracle.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

That's wonderful! Congratulations.!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Pregnancy is such an amazing experience.  I only have one kid and feel very blessed that we were able to have her.  I was in awe of the whole process and a little baby is truly a miracle.  I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

but it isn't available on Kindle


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I did notice. Congrats on your new bundle of joy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL Kim, have you read the reviews for that? Pretty entertaining! Apparently from what they say it's designed to scare the hell out of pregnant women! I did buy the Mayo Clinic Complete Guide to Pregnancy and Chicken Soup for the Expectant Mother's Soul for my Kindle though.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations.  How great for you.  
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats, I too noticed (love your signature).  Enjoy every minute of the whole process, it goes way too fast and before you know it you're a Grandma! ha ha  Truly enjoy your new bundle of joy!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats, that is wonderful news!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay, congratulations! Yeah, _What to Expect_ is very informative, but it does pretty much tell you everything that could possibly go wrong. So not really the best thing to read while you're all hormonal. I did enjoy The Girlfriends' Guide to Pregnancy - very entertaining. I also hear that Belly Laughs: The Naked Truth About Pregnancy And Childbirth is very funny, but I never read it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Major congrats!!!!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations!  What a Blessing...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations!  I saw you ask about the diaper bag, but didn't see your signature. Belly laughs is a very good book.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations!  You and your husband are blessed -- but also you child is blessed.  I trust you will enjoy every minute.  Errrr. . . forgot about chickenpox


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, NYCKF! What wonderful news. My very best to you and your husband!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations to you both!

patrisha


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations!  My mom had my little sister when she was 45 years old.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats, NYC!!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Congratulations! You and your husband are blessed -- but also you child is blessed. I trust you will enjoy every minute. Errrr. . . forgot about chickenpox


Yea, chickenpox really suck! But you have a long time until you need to worry about that 

I actually liked the What to Expect When You Are Expecting book. But I used it 17 1/2 years ago (it's been updated since then).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!

The _What to Expect_ series is great -- the format is nice because you can skip the parts that don't apply to you - and the _Girlfriend's Guide _series is hilarious (and informative too).

Now we get to have not just Kindlewatches but a Kindlebabywatch!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if Borsa Bella makes diaper bags?  Or Oberon?  Hmmmm....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BB does!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

kim said:


>


My mistake... It *IS *in Kindle format (not sure what I was looking at the first time I searched for it)
There are a couple other What to Expect... books for Kindle also


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations!  I wish you all good health and much happiness.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations! A friend at work had her first child at 39, after many years of discouragement. It was exciting to be able to share her joy.



Tippy said:


> Congratulations! You and your husband are blessed -- but also you child is blessed. I trust you will enjoy every minute. Errrr. . . forgot about chickenpox


Children are truly a blessing (especially before & after the teenage years). And modern medicine is also wonderful - they actually have a chickenpox vaccine now. 

Many years ago, my son came down with chickenpox at Christmas. I was thrilled with the timing: I had already scheduled a week of vacation from work & his daycare. At 21 now, it is still a sore subject with him that his Christmas was ruined by chickenpox.

I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy. There are a number of DTBs that you must buy for the early years, for example:





We'll need a separate thread for all the suggestions....


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe after it's a few years old...



I LOVED this book. I would get tears in my eyes every time I read it to my little girl. The hugely animated voice I used when I read it was probably more for my enjoyment than hers.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations!  I was 9 days shy of my 39th and hubby was 42 when we had our 2nd.  Now she's 4.

When I'm not suffering from insomnia and thinking clearly I'll add a couple of titles that helped.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations.  Keep us posted.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations!  That's so exciting!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wonderful!  Now you know you have all these grandfolks on kindleboards   so you gotta keep us upon everything!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations!  My wife is due on June 8, so we know how excited you must be.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

congrats...I'm babysitting my little granddaughter who was also a miracle baby!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations on your pending arrival! There is nothing like a baby bump (inside and out )

I second the Goodnight Moon suggestion. [thumbs up]


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Crap.  I could have given you a choice: 19 year old male; 21 female, already grown and raised...oh well.  CONGRATS.  It's not as bad as everyone says...it's worse.  KIDDING...enjoy.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Congratulations! My wife is due on June 8, so we know how excited you must be.


mwvickers - Congratulations! There isn't much time left, the little bundle will be here soon. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations NYC!! how exciting!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NYC KindleFan's husband posted in a separate thread that they lost the baby yesterday. Very sad news and I think I can speak for others in saying that we all send our deepest sympathies to both of them. I am going to lock this thread.

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------

